# Regular? He's been MIA.



## amore169 (Mar 10, 2014)

I haven't seen Regular post in a while is he ok?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

was wondering the same as well, heard a while back that he would be back soon? hope so, he was a great and knowledgeable addition to the already knowledgeable we already have, cant have to many smart guys i think?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

According to POB he will be back soon. He had to concentrate on other aspects of his life but I can't wait to have him back either.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 10, 2014)

He's solid from what I understand.....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2014)

He's working under cover.... Code name Kevlin.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 10, 2014)

Kvlin black ops.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 10, 2014)

DF said:


> He's working under cover.... Code name Kevlin.



Those enormous hands can wreak havoc when trying to spell on the keyboard....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 10, 2014)

Regular is working with Tiller on a new LNE line.  Tiller is taking Regular under his wings and this possibly could turn into a romantic sex fueled love affair for the 2 of them.  Finally we will know if Tiller really has a 10in pp.  I congratulate Regular for taking one for the team in regards to finding out the secret ingredients in the LNE recipe and for the mysterious virgin 10in pp Tiller claims to have in his batman underoos....


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for takin one for the team bro! I would like to sit on the couch with a cold beer and watch though.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 12, 2014)

^^^^^on the couch nude?^^^^^^^


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> ^^^^^on the couch nude?^^^^^^^



I'm sure you the cameraman wouldn't object!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 12, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> ^^^^^on the couch nude?^^^^^^^



I wouldn't have it any other way..... Choy Duck Oye!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## hoodlum (Mar 16, 2014)

Been waiting for reg to come back been wondering where he's been


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 16, 2014)

hoodlum said:


> Been waiting for reg to come back been wondering where he's been



Really?


Diezchar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> Diezchar



Don't assume things by post counts...


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't assume things by post counts...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2014)

Regs you douche! Log on!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Regs you douche! Log on!



x2...................


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Mar 18, 2014)

I spoke with Regs yesterday and got him to log on. He said he has been MIA becuase he hates POB to no end.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I spoke with Regs yesterday and got him to log on. He said he has been MIA becuase he hates POB to no end.



Why didn't you offer to pay him to post like you did me?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2014)

You guys get paid to post?

Post whores....


----------



## DF (Mar 18, 2014)

Regs is not coming back cause GQ is a dick.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> You guys get paid to post?
> 
> Post whores....



GK pays me put of pocket. He knows I'm not a fan of POB and his fire engine red locks of love


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Mar 18, 2014)

First off, DF is the dick. I am well liked by the members here. No one ever asks DF where he has been. 

Second, I pay Doc in skittles and m and m's I find in the couch cushions at strangers houses. 

Third, POBs hair is so red that locks of love won't accept his donations.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 18, 2014)

Is that why there's always hair and lint stuck to them?

Code ginger code ginger, we have a possible POB sighting in the pop tart aisle


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Mar 18, 2014)

Roger that. Nuke pop tart aisle.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Regs sent me a pm that I just responded to. Said the takeover is nearly complete?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 18, 2014)

I wish regs nothing but the best..

Glad he is coming around again


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 18, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I is regs nothing but the best..
> 
> Glad he is coming around again



Engrish mother fukker do you speak it?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 18, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Engrish mother fukker do you speak it?


----------

